# Icefishing Car ?!



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I am voting 2 times a day. We may make it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Gunrod,
I did that this morning. Most of those forums are fairly small it looked like. I did sign up for the Fishing Minnesota site though. That is a HUGE site ! I posted on their icefishing forum and ever since then, the percentage FOR the icefishing car has steadily been climbing.   In fact, the head of that forum placed it in all of the other forums. There are A LOT of them. It looks like we MIGHT have a chance.

Lets keep voting !


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

I been voting 2 times a day also, dont think were gonna make it but we can try. at the least we could pass the 2 place car, we're at 17 %.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Apparently we scared all the geologist out there. Back to 16%.


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

I just added my vote. IT's up to 16%


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It's SLOW but we're making progress !

It's up to 18% now. The guys from MN are helping quite a bit. It's doubtful but there IS hope !

VOTE VOTE VOTE !


----------



## boss (Jan 6, 2003)

pretty cool bout time to build something worth usin


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

19%


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Still 19.......


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

Making moves up to 20%. Remember vote every 12 hours.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Aww man, I just voted an we are in last place....lets step it up!


----------



## KrazyKletus (Feb 6, 2002)

Still @ 20%.......we're gaining on the anti riot vehicle (32%)
Let's keep voting!


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Why not get someone who can sticky this thread in all other areas of this forum or at least in the Sound Off area.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

We appear to have stalled at 20%. I'll try a bump.

Nice to see an appearance by JB during Speed Weeks.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

21% now. We still have time but may have got into this just a little late.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

bumping back to the top. Keep the votes coming. 22% so far


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Not looking good back to 21%


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

VOTE VOTE VOTE


----------



## Gus (Jan 14, 2003)

added my 10th vote or so! Still 21%. Scotty wheres that program you were working on to auto vote?


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

21%


----------

